# brain rental service



## kunox (Nov 20, 2017)

I am not sure but I think I may have found my muse. I wish to test it but I may need to post a sort of ad here for this. the idea is someone can rent my brain for 5 of the three days a week. the reason is i think money may stir my spirits. I will discuss if the ruling on this site allows me to post it  but the idea is two fold. a payment after a week if i deliver on my promise of brain storming or half price if you put an add for things I do in the back of your published work.

I know what your thinking but I am just renting my mind out. the idea is to prove a point of where my motivation is coming from. like I said. will discus if this site allows me to post the job here.


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 21, 2017)

Post away. I have no problem with it given the context of the post and your intentions.


 Just keep it in the Lounge.


----------



## kunox (Nov 21, 2017)

I was wondering if I could hire myself out as ether a ghost writer{first draft only} or a brainstormed/researcher.. the hole idea came to me when I realized maybe my motivation for writing was purely financial.... so below some of my proposals.

·         ghost write fiction
·         $70 for 70 page book.. in a month... no more than two at a time.
·         ghost write riffs
10 dollars a riff for ten minutes of iriff
·         adds in back for half price anything if ad is added
·         rap ghost writer
·         negotiable but I am no expert
·         brain rental service
$50 for a week.... $30 if you  wish to put an for something of mine in your published work.

p.s. I do this to test whether I can do this. so you only pay if I deliver,


----------



## sas (Nov 21, 2017)

kunox said:


> I was wondering if I could hire myself out as ether a ghost writer{first draft only} or a brainstormed/researcher.. the hole idea came to me when I realized maybe my motivation for writing was purely financial.... so below some of my proposals.
> 
> ·         ghost write fiction
> ·         $70 for 70 page book.. in a month... no more than two at a time.
> ...





Unless you are being tongue in cheek, proof read what you wrote. Seems you are in need of a ghost writer.


----------



## kunox (Nov 21, 2017)

I am not being tongue and check but I am hiring myself out for now. not hiring someone else. but freelancing myself to whoever pays. the reason is to see if my motivation is purely financial in nature. plus what I'l write ill be first draft only. a.k.a I want to be a ghost writer. for the short term.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 21, 2017)

How much just for a temporal lobe?


----------



## kunox (Nov 21, 2017)

thank you for that. this is just motivation testing in the short term. so that I can see whether my interest in writing is purely a financial one.


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 21, 2017)

kunox said:


> the idea is someone can rent my brain for 5 of the three days a week.



you may want to use a 7 day week model,
during which you will rent for either
3 of the 7
OR
5 of the 7.

i have no formal credentials for communications,
math, economics or business,
but i think clarifying the above could be a starting point.


----------



## kunox (Nov 21, 2017)

-xXx- said:


> you may want to use a 7 day week model,
> during which you will rent for either
> 3 of the 7
> OR
> ...


I go to group three of the days.. so I may not even get back home till after 5pm/ and I leave at 8am-ish... so I am limited on my days. these are Monday Wensday... and friday..... the idea is I will read hat you got and help you brainstorm.. come up with ideas. that's what i mean by that... everything else is just stuff I will do within those days if you are willing to pay.


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 21, 2017)

so what i'm reading is
within a 5 day business week,
you have 2 days (8am-5pm)
during which you wish to sell your brain


----------



## kunox (Nov 21, 2017)

basically. selling use of my brain for brainstorming and maybe ruff drafting said other things.


----------



## dither (Nov 21, 2017)

Interesting concept. I like it.


----------



## kunox (Nov 21, 2017)

I mean, I am a creative person. i do well in idea creation. I think my real problem is execution.


----------



## bdcharles (Nov 21, 2017)

There's definitely a story in this.


----------



## dither (Nov 21, 2017)

bdcharles said:


> There's definitely a story in this.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## kunox (Nov 21, 2017)

dither said:


> My thoughts exactly.


I'm not sure of which one though.. lol. will have to meditate on that.


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 21, 2017)

this doesn't apply directly to this thread,
but branches from the general concept.

are you aware that many cities have
companies that pay people for their
feedback.
some are pre-market products like
a new kind of frozen pizza.
you get some number and type of flavors.
you cook per direction within a certain
amount of time, and answer specific
questions and/or tell what you like
(better than another type)/don't like.
ie:
i like your new pepperoni better than your hamburger,
but "some other specific brand" pepperoni is in the
same price range, so i would buy theirs.

they also pay focus-groups to come experience
a product or service concept and provide
feedback including brainstorming.

contacting marketing firms may get you contact
information for those feedback opportunities.

some will include writing.

jussayin'


----------



## dither (Nov 21, 2017)

kunox,
go for it.
World peace.
A good versus evil epic.


----------



## bdcharles (Nov 21, 2017)

bdcharles said:


> There's definitely a story in this.





dither said:


> My thoughts exactly.





kunox said:


> I'm not sure of which one though.. lol. will have to meditate on that.



I'm thinking something with a Philip K. Dick vibe, or even _Black Mirror_. Even the thread title is quite, um, "Dickian", if that's even a word?

Kunox  I guess this is all pretty promising, if even the concept itself has  spun out a story. So you're the guy who wants to rent out his  brainspace, yeah? I'll be the customer - a journo with a deadline  hangin' over me. Dither, you can be some sort of shadowy grey eminence,  machiavellianing it all together. We need a setting: contemporary dystopia,  Weird West, the moon of Io a hundred years from now. Any ideas? I'm all  out.


----------



## kunox (Nov 21, 2017)

you can all ways make it a hive mind.. lol... will be thinking on this...


----------



## kunox (Nov 21, 2017)

in a dark distant future the human race has lost their individuality. do to their need to rent to become a hive mind. till one day seven of them are cut off from the main mind a set into the rel m of asunder. a MAZE RELM that is set to challenge champions of old. they are no longer one mind and feel the pains but will their individuality lead to their success or their downfall. this and fighting the hive mind creatures called the ciguie. think cube meets the Borg from star trek. btw..that one is for free,

btw bd Charles... If you want to purchase ether a ruff draft of this idea or for it to become more developed just let me know I will work for said prices above.


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 21, 2017)

i'll be a metaform gidget-gadget/family-hour-fairy.
kinda like ansible-jane, but with mad ninja skills.
*demonstrates invisibility*


----------



## moderan (Nov 21, 2017)

...


----------



## MJ Preston (Nov 21, 2017)

Okay, I want you to ghost write a letter to Jeff Bezos, founder of AMAZON, and ask why in the heck he can combine reviews from Ireland and America, but won't include Canada.

Never mind, I'll use what I just wrote after it goes through five more drafts.

:salut:


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 21, 2017)

bdcharles said:


> I'm thinking something with a Philip K. Dick vibe, or even _Black Mirror_. Even the thread title is quite, um, "Dickian", if that's even a word?
> 
> Kunox  I guess this is all pretty promising, if even the concept itself has  spun out a story. So you're the guy who wants to rent out his  brainspace, yeah? I'll be the customer - a journo with a deadline  hangin' over me. Dither, you can be some sort of shadowy grey eminence,  machiavellianing it all together. We need a setting: contemporary dystopia,  Weird West, the moon of Io a hundred years from now. Any ideas? I'm all  out.



Could call it "Dark-Grey Matter"


----------



## moderan (Nov 22, 2017)

kunox said:


> I was wondering if I could hire myself out as ether a ghost writer{first draft only} or a brainstormed/researcher.. the hole idea came to me when I realized maybe my motivation for writing was purely financial.... so below some of my proposals.
> 
> · ghost write fiction
> · $70 for 70 page book.. in a month... no more than two at a time.
> ...



I suppose there's some value in this all but it's sorta lost. Define "ghost writing" for me. Then show me your resume or some skill-set that you'll bring to bear.
Also, explain to me why I should pay _you_ to bounce ideas off of. 



kunox said:


> in a dark distant future the human race has lost their individuality. do to their need to rent to become a hive mind. till one day seven of them are cut off from the main mind a set into the rel m of asunder. a MAZE RELM that is set to challenge champions of old. they are no longer one mind and feel the pains but will their individuality lead to their success or their downfall. this and fighting the hive mind creatures called the ciguie. think cube meets the Borg from star trek. btw..that one is for free,
> 
> btw bd Charles... If you want to purchase ether a ruff draft of this idea or for it to become more developed just let me know I will work for said prices above.


"do to their need to rent to become a hive mind."
What does this even mean?
This is what I get:
_seven futuristic humans are cut off from the main society and thrust into a "maze realm", where they fight cyborg hivemind creatures. They themselves have been cut off from _their_ hivemind._
It's sorta like the early stages of a game level, only not so much. Kinda okay. Derivative but that doesn't really matter as it isn't developed at all. 
In order for me to cut you a check, you're gonna have to sell me better than that. I have ideas of my own. Most people that would be able to execute your plan do. All I can give you is a reality check.
You might be able to get people at an RPG site to buy into such things, but they won't pay you. I used to start "novels" at Panhistoria on thinner premises. Several of them are still ongoing, after 20 years or so. That's a sort of permanence, and a reasonable goal for this type of ideation. It's a way to get credit without doing much actual writing, which seems to be your goal.
Another option is to learn how to actually develop such themes and then convince someone to let you edit a themed anthology. That seems far-fetched at this point but it's a distant possibility.
The third option is to work in game backgrounding, but that involves a LOT of writing and development and professional credentials or a degree. Slightly more distant than the second bit.
I would recommend writing at an rpg for you in any case. It would give you a chance to find your level and work from there. You'd get all the help and strokes you'd need.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 22, 2017)

I thought this was posted as humour initially, and responded in kind, but now I'm not so sure.
I don't like being too brutal but even if I had been considering it, the amount of proofreading needed on the posts would have stopped me.


----------



## dither (Nov 22, 2017)

I actually would love to see a world where, when things go wrong in people's lives and they don't know to deal with it, they can simply hire a couple of brains to lead them out of their woes. Be it financial problems, health, divorce, sex, disputes, whatever.

"I don't know what to do." Hire a brain. Seemples.

A kind of super human Citizen's Advice Bureau.


----------



## JustRob (Nov 22, 2017)

dither said:


> I actually would love to see a world where, when things go wrong in people's lives and they don't know to deal with it, they can simply hire a couple of brains to lead them out of their woes. Be it financial problems, health, divorce, sex, disputes, whatever.
> 
> "I don't know what to do." Hire a brain. Seemples.
> 
> A kind of super human Citizen's Advice Bureau.



I've worked for a Citizens Advice Bureau, albeit as a computer technician, and they can be remarkably helpful. One should never underestimate what they may achieve when they apply their combined resources to a problem. They may not be superhuman but sometimes the results that they achieve can seem so.


----------



## dither (Nov 22, 2017)

Rob, I know.
I'm talking about C.A.B.s  in the third millennium and beyond.


----------



## kunox (Nov 22, 2017)

moderan said:


> I suppose there's some value in this all but it's sorta lost. Define "ghost writing" for me. Then show me your resume or some skill-set that you'll bring to bear.
> Also, explain to me why I should pay _you_ to bounce ideas off of.
> 
> 
> ...




dude maybe this is not meant for you then.... maybe it's there to help people just not you.

p.s. It's not like I spent hours on it...... I was asked to do so and so I did so. a quick premise.


----------



## JustRob (Nov 22, 2017)

dither said:


> Rob, I know.
> I'm talking about C.A.B.s  in the third millennium and beyond.



This is the third millennium now, isn't it? If the nineteenth century contained years starting with eighteen then the third millennium contains years starting with two. Hence I worked for a CAB in the third millennium.


----------



## dither (Nov 22, 2017)

JustRob said:


> This is the third millennium now, isn't it? If the nineteenth century contained years starting with eighteen then the third millennium contains years starting with two. Hence I worked for a CAB in the third millennium.



Oops!
You're right.
Oh well, the fourth then.


----------



## JustRob (Nov 22, 2017)

dither said:


> Oops!
> You're right.
> Oh well, the fourth then.



Ah, you're being optimistic for once then, expecting mankind to last another thousand years come hell or high water, both of which are likely by then with global warming at its current rate. It's a damned long time to wait for a divorce though. It's just as well that I'm married to an angel.


----------



## dither (Nov 22, 2017)

Rob,
it's fiction. That's all. The future? Go imagine.


----------



## JustRob (Nov 22, 2017)

dither said:


> Rob,
> it's fiction. That's all. The future? Go imagine.



But what I write as fiction often turns out to be the real future, which is why I've given up writing fiction. Imagination is no longer just an innocent playground for me, not in that context anyway.


----------



## moderan (Nov 22, 2017)

kunox said:


> dude maybe this is not meant for you then.... maybe it's there to help people just not you.
> 
> p.s. It's not like I spent hours on it...... I was asked to do so and so I did so. a quick premise.


*
"Dude". It's not going to help people. This is the kinda crap people tell me, at my table at conventions. "Gosh you write good. I have an idea for you..."*

Now. Define 'ghost-writing' from your perspective. Explain to me, _and everyone else_, why someone should pay _you_ to bounce ideas off of. What skills do _you, and only you_, bring to the table that make it expedient? Or even a reasonable option.
_If you don't care enough to spend hours on your elevator pitch_, why should people pay _you_? 
You don't get off this hook that easy, kunox. I gave you realistic options, and you give me evasion. If you can't answer those simple questions, then why should anyone pay _you_? _I'm not gonna pander to your illness._
There's no easy way out. You're essentially claiming that you have a professional skill set, and asking people to pony up coin of the realm, without any such proof. These are perfectly reasonable questions I've asked. And I'm speaking in general, which you've conveniently misunderstood. 
Brainstorming is one thing. All for it.
But, if you're gonna ask for money for your dubious services, then I have to expose your charlatanry, before someone is tempted to engage you.


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 22, 2017)

I have a good understanding of marketing and the art of getting people to part with their money so  I will offer my candid opinion.

At no point did I think this was going anywhere, certainly not to the point where someone would be sending money to Kunox's Pay Pal account. 

What I thought it would be, is a good lesson in the free market. 

As someone who actually pays someone to think and come up with solutions, I pay him 90 dollars an hour.  It is because they either save or make me many times that amount by using them. 

He is an expert in his field, electronics and fabrication.  I can easily make mistakes that cost many times his salary.  I can easily make many times more what I pay him when, when I implement his concepts. 


Kunox is offering services in an area where she has no expertise or track record.  She is offering to do something that generates no income or saves anyone money.

The last I knew  0 still equals 0 

I have been kind of surprised by some of the responses, and by a lack of skepticism.  I was kind of hoping for some more humorous answers. Which leads me to think maybe anything is possible. 

Someone did once sell pet rocks and you can still mail someone money to have a star named after them.

This is the Lounge and it is for entertainment 

All I have to say is, "Let me tell you about Amway?"


----------



## dither (Nov 22, 2017)

Surely no-one is taking any of this seriously. Are they?


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 22, 2017)

Plasticweld said:


> All I have to say is, "Let me tell you about Amway?"



Oh no. Not multi-level brains


----------



## moderan (Nov 22, 2017)

dither said:


> Surely no-one is taking any of this seriously. Are they?



Yeah. kunox is.


----------



## kunox (Nov 22, 2017)

moderan said:


> *
> "Dude". It's not going to help people. This is the kinda crap people tell me, at my table at conventions. "Gosh you write good. I have an idea for you..."*
> 
> Now. Define 'ghost-writing' from your perspective. Explain to me, _and everyone else_, why someone should pay _you_ to bounce ideas off of. What skills do _you, and only you_, bring to the table that make it expedient? Or even a reasonable option.
> ...




I wasn't giving you evasion. I just didn't care enough to answer you. you kind are just being opposition. not just to one thing I do but to everything I do. so If I ignore you it is for that reason. I do something you automatically have a problem with it and have to yell and rant till I stop posting. as for credentials.. why can't I just be a guy that likes writing and charges for when he dose something. as for plasticweld's response I will answer him instead. I think that helping someone brain storm ideas is not a problem.. heck people sell writing for more on fiver dot com. for five dollars a page and none of them are experts. I sell for one dollar a page.. as for a track record I atleast have written several novels.

as for you moderan...  the reason I don't answer you is that you wouldn't accept anything I say regardless. you have a tack record of doing so. also note that in my pitch people don't have to pay for work not done. I do the work first. then i give it to you... then I get paid.

p.s.s never calmed to have professional skill. just claimed i would write. I guess I am answering you.you seeem to think someone has to be a "professional" to do anything. why can't someone be a weekend hobiest who charges for what they do. again I point to the example of fiverr.. people on there get paid.. and for more than I am charging. also links below to stuff I have written.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=dp_byl...&field-author=Josh+L.+Head&sort=relevancerank

https://www.amazon.com/dp/1500592676/?tag=writingforu06-20

so next time just chill. you seem to have it out for me. no literally you do. so f I don't deliver... no one has to pay.


----------



## ppsage (Nov 22, 2017)

Kunox. Thanks for the links to your stuff. Went there and read all the samples. Have always been curious what your work would be like.


----------



## kunox (Nov 22, 2017)

ty.. lol...


----------



## moderan (Nov 22, 2017)

Sad.


----------



## dither (Nov 23, 2017)

Y'know?
Returning to what started all of this;

As I laid dozing in my bed earlier I thought about if I had a problem that I couldn't deal with and imagined seeking out the help of this super-human being " The Mind " and then I thought. The mind...This this " Brain ". They're quite two different things aren't they. 

A brain, THE BRAIN,  this cerebal conglomeration ,presumably, encapsulates pure common sense and logic but the mind... well....


----------



## kunox (Nov 23, 2017)

the reason I said hive mind is because you would have to have a mind to rent space in.... i.e. show some effects on society that weren't positive. like having someone have demolished complicity at the thing they are lending. as for the need to be a hive mind. you just need point to a disaster that it took an intelligence greater than one human could handle and just point out a.i was not nearly developed enough for this. that's just an idea I am floating out there.


----------



## kunox (Nov 23, 2017)

Plasticweld said:


> I have a good understanding of marketing and the art of getting people to part with their money so  I will offer my candid opinion.
> 
> At no point did I think this was going anywhere, certainly not to the point where someone would be sending money to Kunox's Pay Pal account.
> 
> ...



ether way I can help people. maybe someone is looking for a fresh idea and from someone that has done this kind of thing before. no I am not a professional but I am better than a novice and that's all that's required of me I think. look after calculating my price compared to a professional. you still come out saving. I checked that a ghost writer at $5 a page would be an investment. and the most I charge is $1 a page. and yes that's over a month worth of time. a lot f the service I provide are just starting points for the person that pays for them as well. a.k.a. I write a rough draft. as for adding value. being an intermediate writer I will still do better than a novice. like I said  that's better than most people can do by themselves. ty I will be waiting for your reply...

and my apologies go out to moderan. though I wan't trying to quote you. I was trying to sum up what i was hearing from you. ether way I went to far. nether here nor there though.

edit: the way I look at it you guys are kind of going into the motel eight and demanding your money back due to it being noting like the taj mahal and on top of that saying the hotel is doing something illegal because you don't like it's quality. to me that means anybody that doesn't like harry potter, citizen kain, or final fantasy seven, deserve there money back because they though that and respectively should have a class action suit right. did I miss something or would that just be ridiculous to hear on the news. I didn't like square enix new game so they have fraud-ed me and thus I am pressing a law suit.


----------



## dither (Nov 24, 2017)

Well kunox,
I think it's a great idea and instead of going for world domination how about absolute world accord? Total agreement on all things.


----------



## kunox (Nov 24, 2017)

-that's a good point... lol.


----------



## escorial (Nov 24, 2017)

clicked on to be the 1000 visitor


----------



## kunox (Nov 24, 2017)

1001,,, lol


----------



## VonBradstein (Nov 24, 2017)

I️ wish I’d found this thread earlier. This has to be the funniest thing ever.


----------



## VonBradstein (Nov 25, 2017)

Okay, I have calmed down now and soberly reflected on the "idea".

The main problem with kunox's entrepreneurial effort isn't even the fact he/she is not qualified by any stretch. That isn't meant maliciously, it's meant as a statement of reality, and I say it as somebody would also struggle to ghostwrite: I don't have the finesse, the attention to SPAG, nor the ability to work to tight contractual deadlines or to change things on somebody else's whim. The OP cannot string a sentence together reliably. Therefore they cannot, as it stands, ghostwrite on any level that is commercially viable.

The bigger issue is that coming up with decent ideas for books, which is what the OP is promoting themselves as being good at, actually isn't that hard nor in demand. It really isn't. Especially in 2017 when there is a thing called the internet, an endless stream of (free) media, thousands of free or nearly-free books, movies and TV shows available at the touch of a button, and relatively cheap travel. Especially in 2017 when the world is essentially teetering on the brink of post-apocalyptic meltdown. If ever there was a world built for interesting shit, we're livin' it baby.

Because of this one can sit and come up with literally dozens of serviceable or semi-serviceable ideas. Some of them may even be almost original. How about a story about a bunch of a_stronauts doing geological surveys who discover that the earth’s moon is hollow, and they search for a way inside, where they find a micro-universe_? What about a world where women figure out how to self-replicate and start killing men? Or just something really simple, maybe a love story between a blind woman and an ugly man who uses a tape recording of Marlon Brando voice clips  to make her believe he is Brando risen from the dead? I could sit here and do this all day. I literally _do _sit and do that all day. I acknowledge that idea generation might nevertheless be hard for some people, and that's perfectly fine. The thing is, those people are not writers and have no business calling themselves such. If they attempt to regardless then they are poseurs, frauds, or charlatans. At best they are confused.

For a fiction writer, coming up with ideas is not only easy but necessary. It is actually more necessary than the actual nuts and bolts, sitting down, stuff. I can just about understand why real ghost writers (not the version broached here) exist: Some people have led extraordinary, interesting lives that other folks want to read about, but lack the ability or interest to write about them. Others perhaps have an entire story planned out in their head but for whatever reason, perhaps educational, writing it intelligibly is difficult. That I can live with. However the very thought of any so-called writer paying to have an idea for a story drafted is bananas.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 25, 2017)

Consciousness is important. Anyways, agree with dither and made a recent recommendation in a thread on a story.Peace versus taking over the world any time of the week as a theme, if the execution of the story needs it. BTW, if you need a beta reader for something you think might need for something I can be one (for a short story or more than a few). Also, reflecting agreed with vonbradstein's points which read sound too besides moderan's comments. It reads with good intentions. Take your advice you receive seriously, and I am thinking my own advice is this, the following: there's more than just writing stories. You could accomplish lifelong dreams besides writing. You are living in a country known for its good opportunities with those with talent. Go to the library once in a while, and see if you can pick up a book with disabilities. Dreams aren't just writing, you must have second dreams if those chance upon not to succeed. But don't give up but with a good conscience.


----------



## sas (Nov 25, 2017)

Kunox,

I think you do have a story that needs telling. One that would have readership, but it is not a fictional story. I suggest one that is reality oriented, about you, your need to write, even with limitations. I assume you know you have them. I would suggest writing it without spell check, or any grammatical editing.

My granddaughter, besides being ADHD, is dyslexic. Her tested IQ is quite high, but written execution of her very creative ideas does not match. It is frustrating for her. If you wrote such a book, one that inspired another to "write on", I would buy it. 

If written without editing, it would demonstrate that the real purpose of writing is communication, and ideas shouldn't be dismissed because of spelling/grammar mistakes, and poor ones should not be elevated due to writing perfection, or impressive vocabulary. We give too much credit to those skills. 

Write that story.

Best. Sas 

.


----------



## kunox (Nov 25, 2017)

sas said:


> Kunox,
> 
> I think you do have a story that needs telling. One that would have readership, but it is not a fictional story. I suggest one that is reality oriented, about you, your need to write, even with limitations. I assume you know you have them. I would suggest writing it without spell check, or any grammatical editing.
> 
> ...




I kind of written part of that story in here.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y5T4QLG/?tag=writingforu06-20

edit:and oh yeah.. this one as well....

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071VZT8B9/?tag=writingforu06-20


----------



## sas (Nov 25, 2017)

kunox,

Did you write it as you wrote it...without editing for grammar spelling? That would speak volumes. The book would be the message.


----------



## kunox (Nov 25, 2017)

will see what I can do.. but If I get you straight here you what me to talk about my "need to write." not just about my metal illness like in the books above.

edit:btw you are not the only person hat has told me this.


----------



## moderan (Nov 25, 2017)

Realistic self-assessment is what I've been on since day one. But every criticism is an attack in some folks' minds.


----------



## kunox (Nov 25, 2017)

no it's not.. every criticism devolves into attacks. you have given me some good advice and I have followed what I could. it seems to always devolve to your belief that I am a fraud in some way. in which I still wonder what your definition of is.


----------



## kunox (Nov 25, 2017)

and it's not just moderan... every time one of my post go on for sometime I get called things like, fraud, hack charlatan. I just grin and state my case. I do think I bottled it up thus I ended up taking it out on moderan himself. again my apologies for that.

p.s. It's just certain people.

edit:I think maybe I'll see about writing an autobiography


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 25, 2017)

Here's my personal anecdote of a similar quandary I was in, an awkward position not knowing if the brain of mine had been damaged because of schizoaffective disorder exacerbated. Remember the period of recovery can be a year or more if not in remission I said some time ago in the mental health thread. 

You should consider learning emotionally as in reasoning with experience and be cautious. That's why I must say my doctor at first thought I had some form of IQ loss or brain damages that affected IQ. I understand that some people can only appreciate art from what he said and not create a work of art if brain damages of schizoaffective disorder prove to be too much. That's harsh. I don't enjoy harsh remarks. There was a person on this website I use to go called the literary snob. He turned the forum against me. He said my English was not good enough. But he was also what the internet calls a troll. I cannot trust the opinion of a troll who had a grudge against me. I am saying come to terms with it. I am not being smug, my doctor made it sound with that statement as if the odds were against me for studying at a university a specific career (because intelligence can limit what we study, we want good grades). But he never did intelligence tests, and suspects of an invisible disability. We haven't done it yet since that's for when I go to college, and he's one of the extremely few specialists and charges a high price.

As time goes on I have improved. I have a longer attention span now. I can read longer things. I couldn't before.

Sometimes bravery comes from accepting one's own disabilities but like I said come to it when you finally accept that you can't. It's the same as accepting shortcomings. Don't invest everything in books, and try to enjoy life, its other good moments. You'd do good to invest in video games (a cure for some with types of schizophrenia and emotional hardship), there are good occupational hobbies too. Don't invest it all in writing, your time your life. You have possibilities that exist unlike Houdini the magic trickster.

What jobs, can you do? What is rewarding about them? What about hobbies? Don't they both connect better with things they enjoy? Money helps solve problems. What about your psychological support network? I bet they want you to not put all your effort and concentrate on one thing. "To put all your eggs in a basket."

Don't risk it. Take things easily. I wish I had disposable income (I do receive some but they think I never have enough to satiate), but like I've said I have sick parents and family. Think big picture, not small picture. Where would you like to be in a few years? No one has played all the video games in the world or very few. You choose. Time is like a butterfly, turning like the caterpillar, it doesn't last forever. To change you need to make up your mind, diversify the things you do to motivate yourself.

But at the same time to have a way of coping with life. You can tell from my post video games are the second passion of mine. Hope this was helpful. I am sort of the same kind of person, who would change things if he could. That is I rather have a career to make choices. No money, no creativity is an old philosopher quote. Unfortunate people are born poor. I am not poor, middle class, and my family is growing older. But without money, you have no education. This is one big educational thread. Maximize your opportunities is my point. (I.E. use your other passions to fuel all these opportunities)


----------



## kunox (Nov 25, 2017)

I do have other passions. I really don't do anything though. I mean every now and then a fire is lit under me and I do a lot of one thing but it ultimately ends the same way. me crash and watching youtube for a month or two. I swear If youtube were to disappear I'd have no clue what I would do with myself. I dream of having several small universes be my legacy. at least four. so that when i die people have something to look back on. ether way writing is my position. regardless if I do it or not.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 25, 2017)

If that motivates you, dont stop writing if for whatever reason you need to feel better by improving your health and need a hobby to feel like you need self-fufillment. That is your health. You could need it to feel well especially if the doctor told you like my own did even as part of my own life anecdote. He would request for example to bring science fiction novels I had at home since he supposedly enjoyed it, I gave him to borrow and he stole my short story collection of all the stories written from alfred bester! Which is the best book I had. 

To express youself has to be a kind of therapy and writing what you are going through and I only wanted to reason your hobbies, since most of us are unemployed due to disease. The disease can be treated with hobbies and social interaction. So you don't deteriorate your mental condition. I reasoned videogames, since it's a socializing activity and one I enjoy on a deep level (social activities are helpful for people with emotional problems). Movies is another one, best enjoyed with company.I have a feeling you see a lot of anime. Consider a crunchyroll subscription or hulu.

Also if you write an autobiography like you said, that's a positive thing to do. I hope you continue to write about your adventures in writing especially since it will make a difference in your health. That's how I felt. But given the choice, I wish if I had extra income to spend on my second passion. I've been in similar problems, I can tell writing won't improve it 100%. But practicing what the doctor says.


----------



## kunox (Nov 25, 2017)

what really gets me is I have over sixty something games to play... limitless things to watch on netflix and ten projects I've started but never finished. knowing all that then why do I boredom eat. no literally, all that to do and all I do is think is what's in the fridge. isn't that kind of sad though.

every now and then it's the reverse of that situation


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 25, 2017)

I grew up on a nintendo system and having one during one elementary school years made me a fan of them for life. Anyways its possible you could need to tell your doctor about it, it is not healthy to feel that way. It sounds like your mood isn't being controlled by the medicine in the best of ways  that is healthy.


----------



## kunox (Nov 25, 2017)

yeah.. I will talk to her in January.. got a new doctor and she thinks my meds "are too strong."


----------



## sas (Nov 25, 2017)

If you're not doing so, consider keeping a written journal. Reconstructing one's life is impossible without one. Plus, a journal could be a better autobiographical account of your life.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 25, 2017)

Sometimes less medicine is more and bad so I think I know why she might have said that. (your report your symptoms if it is depression, not wanting to do things you enjoy) . Anyways good luck. I read a post by XXX- recently in the alcohol thread and he seems to also think celebration(as in a moment doing something you enjoy helps in some ways for people who drink, an association that is but you cant drink with medicine but you get the point here I think). In your case that might be what you need, writing to celebrate life's moments (something you enjoy). Ok, then i hope this conversation leads to something you can use to analyze and talk with the doctor then.


----------



## kunox (Nov 25, 2017)

I dd keep a voice journal there for a while.. It's in my in a nutshell book.


----------



## VonBradstein (Nov 25, 2017)

kunox said:


> I kind of written part of that story in here.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y5T4QLG/?tag=writingforu06-20
> 
> ...




Hi Kunox,

I am a little unsure as to how open you are to receiving further advice at this point, and I allow that this may be seguing away slightly from the original post - which to be honest is probably a good thing.

I read samples of your self-published Amazon content. Normally I do not judge work based on samples, but in this case I feel able to do so. And you know what my impression was? That you yourself should consider hiring a ghostwriter.

I want to quickly clarify that this isn't a dig but a rational assessment and should actually be taken as complimentary. Complimentary because the grammar, spelling, etc. of your work is obviously extremely subpar, however I do think you might be a decent storyteller. If I didn't, to be honest, I would not recommend you wasting time and/or money on what I am suggesting nor waste my own time in suggesting it. Your ideas, what little I have gleaned from reading your work, are actually quite interesting. Possibly even original. Certainly they _might _have the potential for salable work. 

The problem is nobody can take work seriously if the spelling, punctuation and grammar are so bad they distract from your content and also suggest lack of seriousness or thoughtfulness. That is a psychological fact. I am not saying you are not a serious or thoughtful guy - clearly based on this thread alone you are - but if I (or anybody else) was to pick up a book where the cover said "Mentaly The Illest", opened it up and immediately saw on the first page that actually the title of the book was "Mentally The Illest" (two L's) I am already thinking before I have even attempted to read a single sentence that this is going to be poorly written. I am thinking that because, fairly or not, my assumption is that somebody who cannot even get their title consistent across a couple of pages has no hope of telling a coherent story. 

Why should I put myself through the pain of having to deduce what you are saying? Why, as a reader, should I do your proofreading work for you? Why would I not just read something else, by a writer who may not be as intriguing but at least took the time to proofread their stuff, or got somebody else to do it? In essence, you are doing yourself an injustice because what you want to say becomes lost.

But, then again, you might well be a genius storyteller. Understand that I'm not saying you are or are not - I really have no idea. You clearly have some original perspectives and are unafraid. You may well be able to tell an imaginative story and be able to come up with some genuinely interesting fantasy fiction. I get the feeling you may well be the kind of guy who could sit there and tell an entire story you had thought up. But are you the kind of guy who can actually write it down? I'm not sure if you are. 

And that's okay, that's why we have ghostwriters!

If I were you I would seriously look into collaborating with a professional ghostwriter or at least somebody who doesn't mind doing most of the actual writing and has a decent grasp of spelling punctuation and grammar. I'm not suggesting just plucking one straight from page one of google, somebody that's going to charge you obscene money that you possibly don't have. I am saying think outside the box. Use your resources carefully, and toward the goal of eliminating the fundamental problems that are preventing you from sharing your ideas. There's no need to spend a dime if you can enlist a friend-writer who is struggling for a story idea - kind of like what you were proposing with the 'hire my brain' thing - for a collaboration project with shared credit. That way you could provide the majority of the creative juice - the narrative, the primary characters, the setting - in return for their more literary skills - SPAG, sentence structure, formatting, dialogue, etc.

With a bit of luck, a lot of work, and even more self-awareness, you might just make it.


----------



## kunox (Nov 25, 2017)

on that note my dad tells me this... "your awesome but you would be more awesome with a ghost writer..." I'm not kidding you, that's exactly what he tells me. I believe if I remember right that I poured hundreds of dollars into the editing of my books over time and that's jus the first one. no matter how much is charged it always ends up being like so. though point well taken I like to call myself the unwriter because I am such a good story teller. I don't do so well with spelling and grammar though. I get that. I actually was thinking about writing the first draft of something and then turning it over o a ghost writer. the problem being two fold... 1. where would i get the money.. and... 2. who can i trust... maybe cindy g. but I am unsure of where she is at. also 3. most my ooks are in an interconnected context so theres that.

the last ghost writer i talked to wanted $2,500....0.o


----------



## VonBradstein (Nov 26, 2017)

kunox said:


> on that note my dad tells me this... "your awesome but you would be more awesome with a ghost writer..." I'm not kidding you, that's exactly what he tells me. I believe if I remember right that I poured hundreds of dollars into the editing of my books over time and that's jus the first one. no matter how much is charged it always ends up being like so. though point well taken I like to call myself the unwriter because I am such a good story teller. I don't do so well with spelling and grammar though. I get that. I actually was thinking about writing the first draft of something and then turning it over o a ghost writer. the problem being two fold... 1. where would i get the money.. and... 2. who can i trust... maybe cindy g. but I am unsure of where she is at. also 3. most my ooks are in an interconnected context so theres that.



I'm glad to hear people close to you are giving you somewhat honest assessments. Bear in mind that people who love you - parents, children, spouses - will always sugar coat everything. If your dad is saying you need a ghostwriter, that means you REALLY need a ghostwriter!

No idea where you would get the money, sorry. Maybe try a freelancer site like Upwork.com? I've seen prices for ghostwriting on there range from USD $15 an hour to about $70 an hour. I'm sure others will charge a lot more. I doubt you could get anybody legit for less than $15. Even that seems crazy cheap to me. But how many hours does it take to write a novel anyway? Dozens, right? Possibly hundreds. Best case scenario you're probably looking at a couple of grand, and you're going to want to find somebody who is at least reliably good if you're paying for it. Yeah, you could save some time by giving them the draft, but I don't know. Frankly they may have a hard time understanding your draft. Might be better for you to just hand over an outline (which you should work as hard as possible on making as clear and easy to read as possible). I don't know. Personally I still prefer the idea of collaborating with somebody you know (for free) and making it a true collaboration with split credits. Better for your pocket book and better for you to be actively involved in the process.


----------



## kunox (Nov 26, 2017)

that's why I mentioned cindy g... from what I can tell she's good. the problem  is finding her.


----------



## kunox (Nov 26, 2017)

https://www.bookwritinginc.com/lp/?src=google-ppc-us-search&network=o&place={placement}&adid={creative}&kw=ghost%20writer&matchtype=e&adpos={adposition}bing

these guys want $3000... I will probably save up by going to csl plasma.. that is if they except me.


----------



## kunox (Nov 26, 2017)

my dad tells me I should do the first draft and let someone else do the writing... and just give hem 90% of whats being made...and take 10% for myself. i will still be writin though.


----------



## VonBradstein (Nov 27, 2017)

kunox said:


> my dad tells me I should do the first draft and let someone else do the writing... and just give hem 90% of whats being made...and take 10% for myself. i will still be writin though.



90%?!? That's a hell of a percentage. For that I would make them write the whole thing and rub your feet.

But beggars can't be choosers. Now you just need to find the lucky dame.


----------

